# Fuji Newest frameset (2000)...any thoughts



## bikerboy337 (Jan 28, 2004)

looking at a new fuji newest frameset... found a good deal on it and just want to build up a commuter rig...wondering if anyone has ridden one... want full steel for the commuter and this would work great....

thanks.


----------

